

MI5 joins social messaging trawl for riot organisers - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/aug/15/mi5-social-messaging-riot-organisers-police/print

======
ern
Are BBM messages "PIN protected" as the article claims, or is the BBM PIN
merely an addressing mechanism? It's not the first time the Guardian has used
the term "PIN protected" when referring to BBM.

